# Gorgeous Ta-Jon babies available!!



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, my, they are so beautiful, but the Buzz/Desire female and male are totally to-die-for. :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

Ta-Jon Maltese Puppies Available

Enjoy!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

P.S.

That Pawsi/Delite male has ginormous eyes. :w00t:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

They are all gorgeous and their coats are to die for!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, wow! I love Tajon Maltese!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ohh she only had 2 up last time I checked!!! Love her babies!!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I looked at them earlier today........Just the best!!!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww I love them :wub: 

I was considering that Pawsi/Delite boy from when he was first posted. His price has gone down $800 since then (I'm guessing because he's getting older and harder to place). Someone should jump on these beauties!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Lordy, they are cute! If I could snatch up the Pawsi/Delight male, I would do it in a second. Wow, is he a cutie and he sounds like a spitfire to. CUTE!

I have to admit the Buzz/Desire girl is awfully sweet looking too. Good gracious, I could never pick one!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I just want to say that Tammy is wonderful. I just got my Sophie from her and couldn't be happier. She was/is very helpful and great to deal with.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwh!!!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow they r beautiful !


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

BUMP!

I'm surprised that Buzz/Desire male is still available! He's absolutely adorable, and what a steal. :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

It looks like there are two more puppies available. 

Ta-Jon Maltese Puppies Available

Enjoy!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm shocked, too! He would've been my first choice. I love his little face...


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I asked Tammy about the buzz boy and girl a short while ago. She said the boy is the sweetest thing with a wonderful disposition. I hope he finds a great home real soon:wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Anybody know about his size?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

mss said:


> Anybody know about his size?


If you click on the puppy picture it gives you all that information and an estimate at adult weight .


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

mss said:


> Anybody know about his size?


I just saw that the third puppy does not have that info like the first two.
Not sure why . Maybe you can call to find out.

Good Luck


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I emailed her in the past about another pup or retiree ... I don't want to be a pest, because I'm still waffling about whether my current "pack" is stable enough to deal with an addition. (My rescue, Butchie, is more of a "dog's dog" and pal to the others than he is my baby.  )


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

BUMP!

:w00t::w00t::w00t:

I can't believe the Buzz/Desire boy is still available, and he's only $1000. Anyone looking for a male? He has such an adorable face! :wub::wub::wub:

Enjoy!

Ta-Jon Maltese Puppies Available


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

lovesophie said:


> Oh, my, they are so beautiful, but the Buzz/Desire female and male are totally to-die-for. :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
> 
> Ta-Jon Maltese Puppies Available
> 
> Enjoy!


Makes me want to get a playmate for Rocky. :drinkup:So beautiful.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I wish I wanted a 3rd...I'd get that boy in a heartbeat! He's out of both CH also!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Ah Lisa, you should get him! LOL!:wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I have been thinking about him :wub: but I'm not sure I have enough time for another.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I was very close to getting him back in March when I got Preston. The only reason I didn't is the breeder was very busy and I needed more info than I was getting. I don't blame her for that but I finally moved on to a different breeder. I still have pictures of him in my phone.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Purple-peep said:


> Ah Lisa, you should get him! LOL!:wub:


OMG, no way!!! I love having two, but THREE? I know I wouldn't be able to split my time evenly! But....12-14 years down the road...I will be ready for another little boy. :wub: London will definitely be my last girl, hehe. She is just like a human girl -- knows how to push the limits.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I find that interesting that you would get another boy. Here I was thinking today...(mind you I'd never trade Rocky for any pretty face) but was thinking how cute it would be to have a girl. Expensive, but cute!!!



LJSquishy said:


> OMG, no way!!! I love having two, but THREE? I know I wouldn't be able to split my time evenly! But....12-14 years down the road...I will be ready for another little boy. :wub: London will definitely be my last girl, hehe. She is just like a human girl -- knows how to push the limits.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I find that interesting that you would get another boy. Here I was thinking today...(mind you I'd never trade Rocky for any pretty face) but was thinking how cute it would be to have a girl. Expensive, but cute!!!


I've had several girls & boys before, and I ALWAYS prefer my boys. I grew up having a male stray dog (chihuahua/terrier cross, about 15lbs) and he was amazing. I also had a female Cocker Spaniel that was great, but not to the caliber of my male.

After moving out on my own and getting married, I had a female Beagle that we had to rehome because she became territorial over my husband and after getting a trainer we just felt it was too much for us. She lives with a family of Beagles now and is doing great there (this was several years ago).

Then, I had a male Maltese named Benson that was the most amazing dog ever. He was the best...but he died before his 2nd birthday due to a liver shunt. We got London shortly after he passed, and I only wanted a girl to dress her up...but London hates clothes so I hardly dress her. lol

Preston came along a year after London, and he is JUST like Benson...so loyal, so loving, so perfect. I feel like after having 3 males & 3 females before, I know what I want. lol...definitely the boys for me!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

No more boys for me. Don't get me wrong.....I am in love with Archie....we are like two peas in a pod....:wub:

But I am obviously not the best trainer in the world....and on rainy days, my boys won't go outside....ahem....nor on puppy pads....:smilie_tischkante:

BUT! Let me say this about that....I am loving this to the very last minute... these posts about available puppies.....


YEP...loving every minute of it. Sad to see it go....if you ask me, the world is way too sensitive and political. And now it's here on SM.

A sad day indeed.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is adorable. Love Love Love the boys! :wub:


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

It is very interesting and heart warming to hear everyone talk about how much they love their male Maltese. Personally my wife and I find them to be the most affectionate of the breed. It is really amazing how most will want a female over the male probably 20 to 1. I guess it would be different if it was pit bulls!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

lovesophie said:


> BUMP!
> 
> :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> 
> ...


I wasn't going to say anything but I have a hard time ignoring disrespectful behavior. I find the intentional bumping of this thread and the reposting of the link to an avaliable puppy and discussion about the price to be VERY disrespectful to Yung, Joe and all others involved with th running of this site and I am embarrassed that a member of a community I love has shown such disrespect.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I wasn't going to say anything but I have a hard time ignoring disrespectful behavior. I find the intentional bumping of this thread and the reposting of the link to an avaliable puppy and discussion about the price to be VERY disrespectful to Yung, Joe and all others involved with th running of this site and I am embarrassed that a member of a community I love has shown such disrespect.


Erin, thank you for saying what I have been thinking all day long, but was afraid to post.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I wasn't going to say anything but I have a hard time ignoring disrespectful behavior. I find the intentional bumping of this thread and the reposting of the link to an avaliable puppy and discussion about the price to be VERY disrespectful to Yung, Joe and all others involved with th running of this site and I am embarrassed that a member of a community I love has shown such disrespect.


Erin, I think this poster was out of the country for 3 weeks and just returned and probably didn't read the new rules (going by her post yesterday)...so I wouldn't automatically assume what they did was intentional..I would give the benefit of doubt in this case..or maybe even PM this person to let them know the new rules as they were most likely unaware.

What I think is even more shocking than perhaps just a mistake is the bitterness and drama always cause by the same members (no, not you Erin)...that to me is more disrespectful. I understand not everyone in this world is kind or nice- or even happy..but please keep the personality issues offline.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have avoided posting in this thread as it just perpetuates bumping things up. I know some people on this forum are upset about the new/_old_ rule about not creating threads like this one and I have been making the case for the reasons why such a rule should be in place. 

Frankly, a few weeks ago I was on the fence about this issue. I love the puppy posts. I love seeing the puppy pictures. It was Erin's posts among others that helped me to decide that the ideal would be a compromise. A world where we can openly discuss breeders, but not one where we put up these kind of threads. I want to be able to have open discussion, but SM has always had a NO SALES policy and while I am sure the intentions of the OP here are on the up and up, there is no way to know that every time. These threads allow for less scrupulous people to come in and sell. The Admins have decided that and while some of us may miss the "fun" of the puppy pictures, I wish we could all be respectful of each other as we adjust to the way our admins have clarified this rule. 



iheartbisou said:


> What I think is even more shocking than perhaps just a mistake is the bitterness and drama always cause by the same members (no, not you Erin)...that to me is more disrespectful. I understand not everyone in this world is kind or nice- or even happy..*but please keep the personality disorders offline*.


I saw your post in the other thread about respect and I agreed with it wholeheartedly, which is why I am somewhat shocked that such a personal attack as accusing some of our forum members of having personality disorders is how it was followed up. OUCH.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I would never have anything but a male--I am totally sold on them.





The A Team said:


> But I am obviously not the best trainer in the world....and on rainy days, my boys won't go outside....ahem....nor on puppy pads....:smilie_tischkante:


Ha ha Pat, you and I must be related! Toby still isn't 100% housebroken and I have just given up. Thank goodness for belly bands when we leave the house. :innocent:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm sorry Carina, but when people attack others without merit, continuously, logic points towards some sort of personality issues. I just think it's a waste to continue to be mean and snide towards others without any merit whatsoever. It's completely un-evolved. jmo. 

PS- that was not a personal attack either..just an observation and a request.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

What's a belly band?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

A belly band is sometimes referred to as "a male diaper."  It keeps a male dog from urinating when and where we humans don't want him to. 


And about the rule, I apologize for my having contributed to bumping up this thread. I think I read and posted in this thread before I noticed the other thread about the new rule.

I have a question about the rescue forum(s), but I will save that for another day as it is very late!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I wasn't going to say anything but I have a hard time ignoring disrespectful behavior. I find the intentional bumping of this thread and the reposting of the link to an avaliable puppy and discussion about the price to be VERY disrespectful to Yung, Joe and all others involved with th running of this site and I am embarrassed that a member of a community I love has shown such disrespect.





Ladysmom said:


> Erin, thank you for saying what I have been thinking all day long, but was afraid to post.


Excuse me, Hunter’s Mom and Ladysmom, no one bumped this thread with the intention of breaking a rule or showing disrespect to Yung, so don’t insinuate that that was my objective. It was to my understanding that the rule of no advertising puppies was NOT yet set in stone, as I vaguely recall Yung asking for members’ opinions on what they felt should be done about the issue. For your information, I _just_ read the new “Rules of SM” thread and subsequently, the “Rules of Spoiledmaltese.com” announcement, which was AFTER I had bumped this thread. 

It amazes me how people are so quick to jump to conclusions without seeking further clarification. Sadly, it happens all too often. 

Thanks, Andrea, for being the voice of reason.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:blink: I can tell you that I had no intention of bumping anything. I saw the boy was still available and I posted. Honestly, I didn't read all the rules and I don't really care. I do not post things about breeders or pups, so I wouldn't start now. Love Sophie : I don't think you did anything wrong, I innocently posted in this thread and I can assure you I was certainly NOT trying to bump anything.
So if I wasn't why would I or others think you were ? :blink: Not fair.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I didn't know we had new rules. Where are the new rules??? Am I behind or what.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I didn't know we had new rules. Where are the new rules??? Am I behind or what.


Lynn, the rules are pinned at the top of each section.

Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums - Announcements in Forum : Introduce Yourself

Also, the first time you opened SM after the new rules were put in place, a large "ANNOUNCEMENT" banner with the link to the new rules popped up.


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

My friend just got a Tajon little boy about a month ago. He is drop dead gorgeous, sweet, and very easy going.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - read the rules. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Haven't done anything against them -- yet. :happy::happy:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I wasn't going to say anything but I have a hard time ignoring disrespectful behavior. I find the intentional bumping of this thread and the reposting of the link to an avaliable puppy and discussion about the price to be VERY disrespectful to Yung, Joe and all others involved with th running of this site and I am embarrassed that a member of a community I love has shown such disrespect.


Since the changes are pretty new and the rules seem to be in flux I think you are being a bit harsh to a poster who may not have been aware of the recent changes. Many of us do not have the time to read the entire forum and have certain areas that we read to the exclusion of the rest. I only accidently came across the thread about not posting puppies since I don't generally read the top sections so I find it very understandable that someone could have missed it. 

I am a little embarrassed that you would be so judgemental to another member of the community. If the bumping of the thread was so objectionable to the administrators they certainly could have locked or deleted it. Was it really necesary for you to berate her?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe somebody should lock this anyway. I'm torn between being sad wishing I could have the dog and being sad reading week-old disputes, Wait, that's not torn--just different reasons to be sad.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

The A Team said:


> No more boys for me. Don't get me wrong.....I am in love with Archie....we are like two peas in a pod....:wub:
> 
> But I am obviously not the best trainer in the world....and on rainy days, my boys won't go outside....ahem....nor on puppy pads....:smilie_tischkante:


Not going outside in the rain is not something that only boys are capable of...NONE of mine liked going outside in the rain (boys or girls)...think it's less about boy or girl parts and more about not wanting to get their dainty feet wet :blink:.

My boy had no accidents in the house, my girls on the other hand...  

I think there exists some kind of perception that girls are more loving...also not true in my experience - it's just the personality of the individual dog - some (boy or girl) are more clingly and some are more indpendent and some are anywhere in between. Now if you want them to be able to wear bows and dresses, that's another matter altogether


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maltlovereileen said:


> Not going outside in the rain is not something that only boys are capable of...NONE of mine liked going outside in the rain (boys or girls)...think it's less about boy or girl parts and more about not wanting to get their dainty feet wet :blink:.
> 
> My boy had no accidents in the house, my girls on the other hand...
> 
> I think there exists some kind of perception that girls are more loving...also not true in my experience - it's just the personality of the individual dog - some (boy or girl) are more clingly and some are more indpendent and some are anywhere in between. Now if you want them to be able to wear bows and dresses, that's another matter altogether


Boys can wear bows! I have tons of boy bow customers. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

I just don't understans why there is such drama when people mention the price. I don't find it disrespectful. I think breeders should mentioned their price so we can have an idea of our budget if we want to have a maltese for ex. Let's just to be open. I respect breeders who put the price for their babies. I'm myself in searching of a dog show quality maltese when my maltese is not there anymore and I would be happy if someone can tell me the price of a dog show quality so I can make some saving for it. I think this is very personal and I just don't want to judge any members in this forum. In such democracy world, we don't always have to agree with others right?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mss said:


> Maybe somebody should lock this anyway. I'm torn between being sad wishing I could have the dog and being sad reading week-old disputes, Wait, that's not torn--just different reasons to be sad.


If you feel that way, why don't you use the report button and ask that it be closed?

I hate to see week old disputes started up again, too.


----------

